# Lassement



## hamlet

Ce mot existe-t-il? Il me semble naturel de dire "Il répondit lassement que..." mais je ne trouve aucun exemple littéraire... Comment cela se fait-il?


----------



## Roméo31

*Cet adverbe existe, mais est d'un emploi rare,* je dirais même très rare. A éviter au  risque de ne pas être compris, ou d'être taxé de préciosité !
*
TLFi (dans "Las", "lasse") :
Lassement,* adv*., rare*. *Avec lassitude*, en montrant de la lassitude. _Allé chez la _Marchesa, _un peu souffrante, _lassement _étendue sur sa causeuse _(Barb. d'Aurev., _Mémor. 2,_1938, p. 310).


----------



## hamlet

Si tu lisais ceci: _" 'Oui, c'est possible...', répondit-il lassement"_, cela te semblerait-il vraiment précieux ou incompréhensible?


----------



## Roméo31

- Pas incompréhensible, puisque je connais cet adverbe.  Mais incompréhensible par certains : forcément.
- Dans le sens de "affecté", "recherché" : oui.

Qui est l'auteur ? Toi ?


----------



## hamlet

De cette phrase? Celle-ci n'est qu'un exemple. Celle que j'essaie d'écrire est un peu plus compliquée...


----------



## SergueiL

Je me permets de me mêler à votre conversation.
J'aime beaucoup *lassement* mais je ne suis pas objectif, j'ai le défaut d'aimer et d'abuser des adverbes en -ment, eux qui ont si mauvaise presse.
On peut dire de *lassement* qu'il est recherché, mais le qualifier d'affecté, c'est lui faire un procès en préciosité (et il est peu de dire que de taxer un auteur ou sa prose de préciosité est la condamnation ultime dans la bouche des critiques). Hamlet précise que ce mot s'impose naturellement à lui, il n'y a donc aucune affectation de sa part et je lui conseillerais de ne pas se censurer et de le garder, l'affectation serait plutôt de complaire aux lecteurs en leur offrant "naturellement" des mots qui ne risquent pas de choquer leurs préjugés lexicaux.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Sergueil,

Je maintiens que "lassement" relève du style *affecté ou recherché*, donc précieux aux sens de ces part. adj. en littérature*, et ce,  *compte tenu de sa grande rareté* :
* Voir, par ex., Le GLI 2016.

-  le graphique de ce mot dans _Ngram Wiever _est plat, comparé à celui de "lassitude" par ex. ;  
-  WR le souligne en rouge ;
- il ne figure même pas dans le _Grand Larousse illustré 2016,_
 - et pas davantage dans le _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française ;
 - il ne fait pas l'objet d'une entrée (vedette) mais d'une simple remarque qui, notamment,  le qualifie de rare, dans le TLFi, à l'article "Lass(se)" ;
- _la deuxième éd. du _Grand Robert _(9 volumes)_ et _la version électronique de ce dictionnaire ne l'ont pas enregistré.

Dès lors, comme je l'ai écrit : Mot_ à éviter au risque de ne pas être compris ou d'être taxé de préciosité ! _(Donc d'emploi d'un vocable recherché/affecté).


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour Roméo,

Argumentaire solide comme d'habitude, rien à dire. Je diverge légèrement quant à la conclusion, je préférerais : "Mot très rare, pouvant à ce titre être taxé de préciosité, à employer en connaissance de cause."


----------



## Roméo31

Entendu Sergueil.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, je suis de l'avis de Sergueil.   Pourtant  (je l'ai souvent écrit sur ce forum) j'ai une aversion certaine contre les adverbes en  « ment ».
En particulier s'ils ont plus de trois syllables. Celui-là  au moins a l'avantage d'être court.

Recherché, oui.  Mais au risque de ne pas être compris?   Il me semble au contraire qu'on fait tout de suite le lien entre « _lassement » _et « _avec lassitude »_.
Or si on connait le nom...

Pour ce qui de _Ngram Viewer _(qui, comme Google, a ses limites) eh bien j'ai obtenu un résultat différent en entrant _lassement_ seulement et en changeant les dates.
*Voir ici*

*Ajout :*  Je signale en passant que l'adjectif « las » est aussi considéré comme soutenu lorsqu'il a ce sens : 





> *[Soutenu]* Profondément ennuyé, exaspéré. La foule est lasse d’attendre. Je suis las de vos requêtes. Être las de l’existence.


 Faut-il l'éviter aussi pour ne pas être taxé de préciosité?


----------



## hamlet

Pourquoi une telle réticence contre les adverbes en -ment?

Concernant "lassement", ce qui m'a frappé est justement de ne trouver que l'entrée avec l'exemple de Barbey D'Aurevilly. Cela m'étonne car c'est un mot qui, bien que je ne l'emploie pas dans la langue courante, me viendrait spontanément du moment que je voudrais décrire l'action d'une personne lasse. Pourquoi "avec lassitude" et pas "lassement"? Mais bon, une langue, c'est pour moi plus l'usage que l'individualité.


----------



## Nicomon

hamlet said:


> Pourquoi une telle réticence contre les adverbes en -ment?.


J'ai bien précisé « en particulier s'ils ont plus de trois syllabes ».  Disons que je les contourne s'ils ont des synonymes plus courts. 

À ce sujet, je te renvoie *à ce fil*.


> Pourquoi "avec lassitude" et pas "lassement"?


  En effet, on peut se poser la question.  Après tout, c'est le même modèle que _doucement / avec douceur _(pour ne donner que cet exemple).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le Godefroy donne _lassement_ en substantif et en adverbe ; Richelieu, qui n'est pas si vieux, a utilisé l'adverbe après Ronsard, mais le sens était plus fort que celui de _avec lassitude_ :


> d'une manière pitoyable, par une extrême fatigue.


Le Godefroy ne nous donne hélas aucune idée de la réelle diffusion du mot ni de l'époque à laquelle il cessa d'avoir cours.


----------



## tilt

Juste histoire de mettre mon grain de sel : quand j'ai lu le titre de ce fil, je me suis dit "Mais ça n'existe pas, ce mot là !" 
D'ailleurs, mon correcteur orthographique ne le connait pas...

Évidemment, on comprend assez vite ce qu'il signifie, mais je crois que beaucoup de gens penseront qu'il s'agit malgré tout d'une faute.

Du côté des graphiques, comparons ce qui est comparable : _lassement _et _avec lassitude_.
Le premier n'est pas totalement dans les choux, mais il a toujours été largement supplanté par le second.


----------



## zwim

Bien que peu employé ce n'est pas évident de trouver un synonyme. Il y en a de nombreux exprimant la fatigue, mais moins exprimant l'exaspération (être lassé de qqch), je propose _abattu_, qui me semble porter les 2 sens.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !



> Du côté des graphiques, comparons ce qui est comparable : _lassement _et _avec lassitude_.



Mon but n'était pas d'effectuer une comparaison pour savoir si "avec lassitude" était plus employé que "lassement" : nul besoin de recourir à _Ngram Viewer_ pour savoir cela. J'ai ajouté "lassitude" uniquement pour que la lecture du seul graphique obtenu avec seulement "lassement" n'induise pas en erreur. En effet, d'un tel graphique on pourrait inférer que "lassement"  est d'emploi courant (v., à ce sujet, le lien "voir ici" du message n° 10) !

En tout état de cause, tous les graphiques auxquels il est renvoyé ici ne donnent qu'une idée très approximative de la fréquence d'utilisation (= dans la pratique, d'apparition dans les livres numérisés sur_ Google Livres_)  de cet adverbe, ne serait que parce qu'ils prennent en compte "*c*lassement" !

Le fait qu'aucun des dictionnaires contemporains   (que j'ai consultés : cf. message n° 7) n'a enregistré "lassement" comme entrée est plus intéressant en ce qui concerne la question initiale.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je me demande si les dictionnaires qui ont été cités ici retiennent de toute façon un grand nombre d'adverbes en -ment. Je me demande surtout si ceux qui sont retenus le sont en raison de leur fréquence ou de leur lexicalisation, ou bien parce qu'ils présentent des difficultés orthographiques (gaiement, gaîment) ou sémantiques (incessamment)...

Je doute que le sens de l'adverbe ici discuté soit vraiment si obscur. Et je crois que si l'adverbe est formé selon les règles morphologiques, il n'est pas à proscrire.


----------



## Roméo31

1. 





> Et je crois que si l'adverbe est formé selon les règles morphologiques, il n'est pas à proscrire.



Non, il n'est pas à proscrire. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais écrit qu'il était à bannir.

2. 





> Je doute que le sens de l'adverbe ici discuté soit vraiment si obscur.



Il n'est pas  incompréhensible, certes. Encore une fois, j'ai évoqué *un risque* d'être incompris.

Même tilt a réagi ainsi dans un premier temps :_ quand j'ai lu le titre de ce fil, je me suis dit "Mais ça n'existe pas, ce mot là !   ".  _Et il ajouté, après en avoir compris le sens "assez vite" : _mais je crois que beaucoup de gens penseront qu'il s'agit malgré tout d'une faute.

3. 






			Je me demande si les dictionnaires qui ont été cités ici retiennent de toute façon un grand nombre d'adverbes en -ment. Je me demande surtout si ceux qui sont retenus le sont en raison de leur fréquence ou de leur lexicalisation, ou bien parce qu'ils présentent des difficultés orthographiques (gaiement, gaîment) ou sémantiques (incessamment)...
		
Click to expand...

_
Ce n'est pas le lieu ici de professer un cours de lexicographie. Mais sachez que la nomenclature d'un dictionnaire de langue commune (= l'ensemble de ses entrées) est constituée en prenant en compte principalement la fréquence *d'usage* du mot. En fonction de celle-ci notamment, le mot est traité ou non, et il lui est accordé un traitement plus ou moins important (toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, bien sûr) : nombre d'exemples et éventuellement de citations par ex.

A cet égard, la circonstance  que "lassement" ne fait l'objet d'une  entrée dans aucun des dictionnaires consultés (dont trois des plus grands) reflète bien la grande rareté d'emploi de ce mot.


----------



## Nicomon

Si l'on veut obtenir des résultats contemporains sur Ngram, il ne faudrait peut-être pas laisser 1800 comme année de départ.  C'est pourquoi j'ai pensé changer ça à 1950.
On peut cliquer sur le lien « lassement » en bas du graphique, pour découvrir dans quel genre de livres on trouve le mot_  lassement  _(adverbe ou substantif).
Mais bon, j'ai mes réserves au sujet de cet  outil dont certains usent ... beaucoup.


zwim said:


> Bien que peu employé ce n'est pas évident de trouver un synonyme. Il y en a de nombreux exprimant la fatigue, mais moins exprimant l'exaspération (être lassé de qqch), je propose abattu, qui me semble porter les 2 sens.


 A_battu, _quand il n'a pas le sens de _fatigué, _me ferait plutôt penser à _découragé/déprimé.  
_
Pour dire autre chose que_  avec lassitude,_ tout en gardant_  las_, je propose : ... _répondit-il_ _*d'un ton las*.






			Dans le très ancien français, le mot *mente* a pris la signification de *manière* et est devenu un simple suffixe apte à s’attacher à toutes sortes d’adjectifs.
Mais la dérivation est dite *irrégulière* en français et beaucoup d’adjectifs n’ont pas donné naissance à des adverbes en –ment. Au lieu de l’adverbe en –ment, il faut alors employer une locution adverbiale formée à l’aide des mots *air*, *façon*, *manière*, *ton*.
		
Click to expand...

 _*Source*


----------



## swift

Roméo31 said:


> Ce n'est pas le lieu ici de professer un cours de lexicographie. Mais sachez que la nomenclature d'un dictionnaire de langue commune (= l'ensemble de ses entrées) est constituée en prenant en compte principalement la fréquence *d'usage* du mot. En fonction de celle-ci notamment, le mot est traité ou non, et il lui est accordé un traitement plus ou moins important (toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, bien sûr) : nombre d'exemples et éventuellement de citations par ex.


Merci de ces éclaircissements, que je trouve non seulement très pertinents mais encore fort utiles pour les non initiés. Étant moi-même lexicographe, je connais bien la méthodologie.  Et je sais, par exemple, que le dictionnaire de l'Académie espagnole explique clairement, dans son avant-propos, le critère suivi pour le traitement de ces adverbes. Ce que je voudrais savoir, n'ayant pas accès aux versions papier du GLI ni du TLF, c'est si les lexicographes ayant travaillé à la rédaction de ces dictionnaires apportent ce genre d'explications (à vrai dire, j'ai Le Petit Robert 2014, et je sais que des explications sur la nomenclature figurent dans son avant-propos, mais je ne me souviens pas si ces adverbes font l'objet d'un traitement particulier).


Nicomon said:


> Mais bon, j'ai mes réserves au sujet de cet outil dont certains usent ... beaucoup.


Moi aussi, je pense que ces données sont à relativiser, d'autant plus que ce corpus ne contient pas d'exemples oraux spontanés.


----------



## Roméo31

Je ne possède pas la version sous la forme papier du TLF.

Rien de particulier sur les adverbes dans le GLi 2016.

Il en est de même dans la préface du _Nouveau Petit Robert_, sauf omission de ma part.

Dans  la version "papier" du _Grand Robert _ (seconde éd.), Alain Rey parle, bien sûr, de la nomenclature du dictionnaire, mais n'apporte aucune précision sur les adverbes.

La dernière préface du Dictionnaire de l'Académie française n'évoque pas le cas des adverbes.


----------

